# list of traveller friendly squats, co ops, and punk houses



## SirJamesOfTheSquareTable (Jan 22, 2013)

im gonna be travelling for the first time in a few months. i just think it would be beneficial to me and anyone else travelling to have a list of places around the country that will let us stop by and stay a couple of days.


----------



## urbanflow (Jan 22, 2013)

from what ive noticed, squats tend to change pretty rapidly. its a word of mouth and right place, right time kind of thing. focus less on having a place to stay and more on creating a place to stay.

i mean, crack your own squat, make your own rules.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 22, 2013)

yup... thats exactley how it usually goes!!!!


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 22, 2013)

put a list up,only opens up the fact where they are,not a good thing,& no body knows who you are !


----------



## Emm (Jan 23, 2013)

you could get a slingshot organizer for some cool places to visit and find out from those kids whats good in a town


----------

